#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 1

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the first LOL thread of LOL of the DAY!!!* 

*So what is LOL of the DAY??*

*Full of fun, masti and humour, this easy to play contest will make you  dig deep into those shelves of laughter and come up with wittiest and  wackiest of jokes, images, videos or anything that you find funny.

Simply post it on the LOL of the day thread for that day and if your  LOLer manages to get most Likes for the day, then you will be the  winner of a free Rs.100 mobile recharge. Yes! Its as simple as  thatAnd yes, you can win these recharges EVERYDAY!!

For more details about this contest click HERE
**
**So...What are you waiting for...Start LOLLING now!!! Remember..The LOL with the most LIKES Wins a FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs. 100 every day!!*







  Similar Threads: F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3

----------


## Saumya

My LOL for the day..!!!

----------


## atulsinghmothi

should be noticed..............................woonnt it  .............. ???????????????????

----------


## somesh.km1

fun is only with friends.................................

----------


## somesh.km1

fun widout friends nt possible.............

----------


## Dinesh Chand

Placement Interview
Interviewer: Name 4 version of Java.
Student: Sir..Mar JAVA, Mit JAVA, Sadke JAVA and Gir JAVA.. :P:  LOL

----------


## Dinesh Chand

1st year Engineering Mechanics Class! :P:

----------


## Himanshu Singal

*Husband -* hey dear, I am logged in.

*Wife -* would you like to have some snacks?
*Husband* - hard disk full.

*Wife -* have you brought the saree.
*Husband* - Bad command or file name.

*Wife -* but I told you about it in morning
*Husband -* erroneous syntax, abort, retry, cancel.

*Wife -* hae bhagwan !forget it where's your salary.
*Husband -* file in use, read only, try after some time.

*Wife -* at least give me your credit card,
i can do some shopping.
*Husband -* sharing violation, access denied.

*Wife -* i made a mistake in marrying you.
*Husband -* data type mismatch.

*Wife -* you are useless.
*Husband -* by default.

*Wife -* who was there with you in the car this morning?
*Husband -* system unstable press ctrl, alt, del to
Reboot.

*Wife -* what is the relation between you & your
Receptionist?
*Husband -* the only user with write permission.

*Wife -* what is my value in your life?
*Husband -* unknown virus detected.

*Wife -* do you love me or your computer?
*Husband -* Too many parameters.

*Wife -* i will go to my dads house.
*Husband -* program performed illegal operation, it will
Close.

*Wife -* I will leave you forever.
*Husband -* close all programs and log out for another User.

*Wife -* it is worthless talking to you.
*Husband -* shut down the computer.

Wife - I am going
*Husband -* Its now safe to turn off your computer.

----------


## Dinesh Chand

Highly applicable to we Engineers!!  :(rofl):  LOL

----------


## prasanjeet roy

Indian Engineering College Life..... MUST WATCH -) [HQ] - YouTube

must watch it

----------


## prasanjeet roy

Indian Engineering College Life..... MUST WATCH -) [HQ] - YouTube


must watch it

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

Indian Engineering College Life..... MUST WATCH -) [HQ] - YouTube
must watch it

----------


## somesh.km1

where is the announcement of winners for day 1............

----------


## somesh.km1

can i post mah lol of the day content  for day 2

----------


## dharmubaba

When does LOL of the day 2 or 3 start?

----------


## naveenknn

our brahmmi as a billa....

----------


## naveenknn



----------


## gmw1045

We will now upgrade your brain ....

Searching
.
.
.
Searching
.
.
.
Still searching
.
.
.
Sorry "no brain found "........

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Thanks everyone for your LOLSS!!!

*Sadly Day 1 has no winner...since none of the posts garnered more than 5 likes..* 

Now its turn for Day 2 LOL of the Day!

Link will be added soon..

*Thread closed.*

----------

